# SHENZHEN | iCarbonX Headquarters | 200m | 656ft | 46 fl | 150m | 492ft | 37 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

06/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

some more by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

13/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here are two clear close up xigua video screenshots taken a few days ago.
Construction Progress on this one is continuing steadily although it certainly not the fastest.


https://www.ixigua.com/7159160468421607967?logTag=4f3f2f0fa7358e8d1697


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

30/10/22 by fsdqy


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/11/22 by fsdqy


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

18/11/22 by acbert


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

21/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

28/11/22 by zehua23


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@ed500, why do you like so much shenzhen? please, post photos of the other chinese cities.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

31/12/22 by 红树湾畔


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

09/01/23 by fsdqy


----------

